# Cat4 Novice advice



## TwoWheelRunner (9 Mar 2014)

Hi

Im sure something like this will have been posted before so apologies if im covering ground thats been done befote. 

Im a Cat4 Novice 47 years old and 3 races in to a fledgling but late racing career. I have had quite a strong winters training programme with, base miles and turbo session intervals and other routines. 

Most of the racing the North east is Crit racing on various closed circuits.

First race I punctured, second race on an 8 lap circuit covering 16 miles total I fell of the group end of lap 6 on a very windy straight and couldnt get back on but was reasonably satisfied for a first full race

Yesterday, on a much shorter circuit, 30minute + 1 lap race I again fell of the group and had the indignity of being lapped right as the group crossed the line.

I dont feel anywhere near as strong now as I did in my first race in which I punctured. My legs seem to tire quickly and I am having trouble with my sprints on the turbo

So after a long intro the short question is

Do i train through this with some focussed training that will help me make the jumps and keep on the group or do I take a rest to let my legs recover then build again?

Any help greatly appreciated.

Oh im loving the racing by the way wished I had done it 20 years ago.


----------



## montage (10 Mar 2014)

This would get more response in the health fitness and training section.

If your legs are too tired to complete the interval at the desired pace/power, then it isn't worth it, take a rest day and try again tomorrow. Worst thing you can do is a half arsed attempt on tired legs, because then you have wasted tomorrow's workout as well.


----------



## oldroadman (12 Mar 2014)

montage said:


> This would get more response in the health fitness and training section.
> 
> If your legs are too tired to complete the interval at the desired pace/power, then it isn't worth it, take a rest day and try again tomorrow. Worst thing you can do is a half arsed attempt on tired legs, because then you have wasted tomorrow's workout as well.


Agreed. Recovery is as importnat as training, allows your body to adapt to the efforts. Really it would be good to hook up with a coach, which could make a big difference. Checked the BC website?


----------



## Andy_G (17 Mar 2014)

+1 on both above comments.
Ive gone from being lapped 3 times in a crit race to finishing in the bunch in 13 races all ive done recently to progress is to do longer rides and instead of changing down gears when i climb hills i changed up a couple, i dont know if its the thing to do and no doubt there will be others that disagree but it works for me.

Coaches are good but can also cost a fortune, i have thought about it but i want to give it a go on my own first.
I know one who charges £120 for a performance and annual training plan and £20 pw on top for a weekly training plan.


----------



## Rob3rt (18 Mar 2014)

Before paying for a coach, it is worth making friends!


----------

